# Is Betterbee closed this week?



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

inventory


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

berkshire bee said:


> Has anyone called or stopped at Betterbee this week? I tried several times yesterday and today, friday sept 25th and 26th and got their office is currrently closed message. Hopefully there isn't anything seriously wrong.


Their homepage says they're closed the 25th and 26th for inventory.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

yUp I was there two weeks ago and the sign on the door said they would be close for Inventory I believe they will be open again on Monday.


----------

